# Deputy minister prefers tandem over chauffeured car.



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Pretty cool clip on youtube:

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=p65I0NviMcM


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Way to go.*

The lady has to use a walker, but can sit and pedal a bicycle, and keep from degenerating to a wheel chair. Having a chauffer is nice, and the infrastructure is in place for relatively hassle free riding. What's her disability?


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

She has spastic diplegia and apparently couldn't walk until she was thirteen. She has good spirit.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, that`s pretty cool! Not to nitpick, but I wonder why they push such a tall gear.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, that`s pretty cool! Not to nitpick, but I wonder why they push such a tall gear.


Hey, on a flat with a big strong guy? No need to tax the legs with high cadence!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

"I'm disabled, and I think it is good to keep exercising"


It's amazing how this statement is soooooo far from how people on this side of the "pond" think about disability. Great video! :thumbsup:


----------

